# Đại lý chuyên lắp Máy lạnh công nghiệp giá rẻ nhất chính hãng



## nhung1hailongvan (19/11/20)

*MÁY LẠNH CÔNG NGHIỆP NÊN LỰA CHỌN LOẠI NÀO? ĐẠI LÝ PHÂN PHỐI VÀ THI CÔNG GIÁ RẺ NHẤT?*


Máy lạnh công nghiệp là dòng máy lạnh có công suất lớn, dao động từ 100.000BTU đến 300.000BTU. Cùng với khả năng đảo gió linh hoạt và làm mát trên diện tích không gian rộng lớn, hoạt động vô cùng bền bỉ mà lại ít gặp sự cố, sản phẩm đích thị chính là sự lựa chọn hàng đầu dành cho nhiều khu vực như nhà xưởng, công ty sản xuất, kho chứa hàng, nhà hàng tiệc cưới, showroom hay hội trường rộng,...






_Hình ảnh máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp 200.000BTU lắp đặt cho nhà xưởng rộng_



*MÁY LẠNH CÔNG NGHIỆP NÊN LỰA CHỌN LOẠI NÀO LÀ TỐT NHẤT?*


Máy lạnh công nghiệp hiện tại có 2 loại chính:




Máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp (dạng đặt sàn thổi trực tiếp và đặt sàn nối ống gió).
Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp.
 






_Hình ảnh máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp 100.000BTU đặt sàn thổi trực tiếp lắp đặt cho xưởng sản xuất_








_Hình ảnh máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp 200.000BTU đặt sàn nối ống gió lắp đặt cho xưởng sản xuất_



*SO SÁNH SƠ LƯỢC VỀ CÁC DÒNG MÁY LẠNH CÔNG NGHIỆP HIỆN NAY.*

*Về cấu tạo và cách lắp đặt:*


- Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp có cách lắp đặt phức tạp hơn do cần phải có thêm một hệ thống ống gió mềm và cứng để dẫn gió đến các miệng thổi. Bên cạnh đó, việc lắp đặt, sửa chữa và bảo hành cũng cần nhiều nhân lực hơn vì tính “rắc rối” của nó.

 - Máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp thổi trực tiếp thì lại có phần dễ dàng hơn vì là dạng đặt sàn, công việc lắp đặt chỉ là cố định dàn lạnh và nối ống đến dàn nóng là đã hoàn thành. Việc sửa chữa và bảo hành cũng nhẹ nhàng hơn.

Một số hình ảnh máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp được Hải Long Vân thi công lắp đặt cho xưởng rộng:




























*Về thiết kế dàn lạnh mặt nạ dàn lạnh.*
 - Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp có ưu điểm hơn vì bạn có thể tự do đặt miệng gió thổi ở những nơi cần thiết trong nhà xưởng. Máy được treo hoặc giấu hẳn lên trần nhà nên tiết kiệm không gian hơn.

- Máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp thổi trực tiếp có thiết kế như một chiếc tủ quần áo, cao và rất lớn. Vì là dòng máy công nghiệp cho nên kích cỡ của nó không phải chỉ nhỏ như những loại máy mà bạn hay bắt gặp.

*Về xu hướng làm mát.*

- Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp có lợi thế về các miệng gió thổi có thể đặt ở mọi nơi trong không gian nhà xưởng, vì thế, hơi lạnh sẽ được phổ biến, đều đặn và được đưa đi rộng khắp không gian.

 - Máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp thổi trực tiếp thì lại mất điểm ở phần này. Do hướng thổi là trực tiếp, mà lại đặt cố định ở sàn nhà, vì thế sẽ dễ gây ra tình trạng nóng lạnh khác nhau trong cùng không gian.

*Về chi phí đầu tư thi công hệ thống máy lạnh.*

- Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp thường sẽ có giá máy thấp hơn so với máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp thổi trực tiếp. Tuy nhiên, nhân công lắp đặt và chi phí vật tư cao hơn vì nó cần rât nhiều thứ để hoàn thành hệ thống máy lạnh.

 - Máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp thổi trực tiếp nếu tính về giá máy thì lại cao hơn khá nhiều so với máy lạnh giấu trần công nghiệp, nhưng chi phí vật tư thì lại không cao.
*Vậy nên lựa chọn hoặc là máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp hoặc máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp mới là tốt nhất đây?*


Dù là máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp hay là máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp đều có những mặt lợi thế và hạn chế của nó, phù hợp với những kiểu cách và đặc điểm không gian khác nhau, và đương nhiên, là phụ thuộc hoàn toàn vào sở thích cũng như điều kiện chi trả của chủ đầu tư.

 Nếu bạn cần một hệ thống làm mát đơn giản, nhanh chóng trong phạm vi vừa và tiết kiệm chi phí hãy hướng đến máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp.

Nếu bạn muốn mang lại không khí mát mẻ đều cho toàn bộ không gian rộng lớn, tiết kiệm diện tích và bảo vệ sức khỏe người dùng, hãy lựa chọn máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp.
 
Một số hình ảnh máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp Daikin được Hải Long Vân thi công lắp đặt cho nhà xưởng:








*NHỮNG THƯƠNG HIỆU NÀO PHÂN PHỐI MÁY LẠNH CÔNG NGHIỆP NÀY?*


*Máy lạnh công nghiệp* không phải là dòng máy phổ biến như máy lạnh treo tường hay máy lạnh âm trần, vì thế, về độ phổ rộng toàn thị trường là không có, mà chỉ chủ yếu tập trung vào những thương hiệu lớn, chất lượng.



*Về máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp đặt sàn thổi trực tiếp:*



Máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp Daikin 5.5hp - 10hp: 59.800.000đ - 82.200.000đ
Máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp LG 10hp - 20hp: Giá từ 70.000.000đ
Máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp Reetech 10hp-20hp: 66.800.000đ
Máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp Nagakawa 10hp: 57.800.000đ
Máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp Sumikura 10hp-20hp: 66.300.000đ
 

*Về máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp:*



Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp Trane 5.0hp - 24hp: 47.000.000đ - 132.300.000đ.
Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp Daikin 5.0hp - 20hp: 47.000.000đ - 132.300.000đ.
Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp Reetech 10hp - 32hp: 66.500.000đ - 194.000.000đ
 

*Về máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp đặt sàn nối ống gió:*



Máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp Daikin 10hp - 20hp: 85.000.000đ - 153.000.000đ
Máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp Reetech 13hp - 20hp: 80.000.0000đ - 145.000.000đ
 

==> Tuy nhiên, máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp đặt sàn nối ống gió lại có vẻ không được ưa chuộng và sử dụng do giá thành quá cao, vả lại, việc lắp đặt cũng khó khăn hơn rất nhiều so với những dòng máy khác. Chưa kể là còn chiếm diện tích, vì thế, thường trong lựa chọn, khách hàng chỉ ưu tiên hoặc là máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp thổi trực tiếp hoặc máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp.



Một số hình ảnh thực tế Cty Hải Long Vân thi công lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp 200.000BTU cho nhà xưởng:









*KẾT LUẬN.*

Lưu ngay số Hotline 0909 787 022 để được Mr Hoàng hỗ trợ tư vấn, khảo sát công trình thực tế, dự toán và báo giá trọn gói công trình *thi công máy lạnh công nghiệp* cho các không gian sản xuất khác nhau một cách nhanh chóng, chính xác và chuyên nghiệp nhất nhé!

 Hải Long Vân cam kết chính là tổng đại lý và là nhà phân phối uy tín nhất về máy lạnh công nghiệp và dịch vụ thi công chuẩn chất lượng nhất tại các quận  1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, Tân Bình, Bình Tân, Tân Phú, Phú Nhuận, Bình Thạnh, Gò Vấp, Thủ Đức, huyện Bình Chánh, Nhà Bè, Hóc Môn, Củ Chi, Cần Giờ, và các tỉnh lân cận như Long An, Tiền Giang, Bình Dương, Đồng Nai... Liên hệ ngay với chúng tôi khi bạn cần để có mức giá ưu đãi nhé.
Nguồn link tham khảo:  https://maylanhhailongvan.vn/tin-tuc/may-lanh-cong-nghiep-nen-lua-chon-loai-nao-dai-ly-phan-phoi-va-thi-cong-gia-re-nhat.html


----------

